# South Texas Camping



## Domingo (Feb 2, 2009)

I plan to take a week in South Texas next month.  My kids want to go to Sea World in San Antonio for a day or two. Then we plan to go a bit south to maybe Port Aransas, Mustang Island.     Will there be a lot of spring breakers is there some cool places to camp on the beach or close to the beach.


----------



## cwishert (Feb 3, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

Domingo check out rvparkreviews.com around Rock Port, Port Aransas, even as far as Corpus Christi.  These are about a 3 hour drive from San Antonio.  Port Lavaca has a state park with a small beach right on hwy 35.  Nice little area.  I have not camped there personally since it has been a state park but spent many a night there before it even had a campground, fishing on the causeway.  I have not been around Rock Port or further down the coast in a while so I cannot give you any accurate info in that area.  But I do know there are a lot of rv parks that claim to be great and on the beach.  Do your research though.  If you are into dry camping, you can camp straight on the beach at Magnolia beach.  I don't know how crowded it will be in March it depends on the weather.  We may go this weekend since the weather forecast says it will be 75+.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 3, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

We love Mustang Is. State park. It is really great and it should not have any problem from people unless you pick spring break to go, but if you do choose that time period there will be significant crowds at both San Antonio attractions as well as at any of the beach areas. I suspect that Mustang Is. would have fewer spring break kids simply because they are usually mostly families there as the HS and college kids usually do not own RVs.

We have friends who wintered in Rockport for years and they hated the spring break period. But then it sounds as though you may be a part of that crowd. In any RV setting it may well be busy, but it will be families and few of the uncontrolled kids.


----------



## Domingo (Feb 3, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

I just made reservations for two days in a kOA  five miles outside  San Antonio, and Mustang Island for some of the week.  Carol and john.  I just remebered you guys had recomended Port La Vaca. I will call now.  I hate the spring break croud, however my kids wants to go to a beach.  My wife just wants to lay around and read. I will bring my good glasses to keep an eye on my kids, birds, turtles, and whatever other thing there is to look at.   Kirk.  I just talked to the stste park people in Mustang Island. They agree with you. There are mostly RV families and not much of the spring breakers crazy crouds. however there will be plenty of people. since most of spring break croud will be in town.      
 Thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 4, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

Domingo, if you get to Corpus Christi, forget going to Padre Island. You will spend 4 hours on the road just to go 20 miles.  Also, Aransas Pass is nice, no beach, but nice. And forget going to Padre Island or Port Aransas from there, too. At least 4 hours to get on a ferry from any direction.

I forgot where I was going there for a moment thinking about those spring break crowds.

If you get to Corpus Christi, consider visiting North Beach. That's the area north of the ship channel bridge on the road that goes from Corpus Christi to Portland. You can't miss it. Just look for that big old WW2 aircraft carrier called the Lexington!  There is actually a real beach there, too! It just isn't all that big.


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 5, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

Don't forget the state aquarium in Corpus.  The kids will love it and so will you.


----------



## cwishert (Feb 5, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

Be careful on North Beach.  It is beautiful there but the one rv park we went to looks excellent on the rvparkreview website but with the hurricanes in the past few years it was pitiful.  I posted something somewhere about it but I don't remember where. It is something Del Sol.  I think it is mostly people living there also.  We went there last July I think right after one of the hurricanes that hit down in that area.  If you go to Corpus Christi and go to Padre Island that is just across the causeway from Flour Bluff, there is a beach there I forget what the name of the park is.  It has been a while.  But I don't know about any RV parks in the area.  Do some research.  The south Texas Coast is beautiful in the spring.  You have to remember though it is not like the Florida coast or the Mexican coast.  If you want pretty blue water and white sand, you have to go all the way to South Padre Island and that is another 5 hours from Corpus Christi and even then it ain't all its cracked up to be.  Corpus does have the Lexington and the State Aquarium and it has a small theme park type place called Magic Isles.  It has changed since I was a kid and I lived there but I think it has go cart racing and a game room and some rides.  I think it is still open.  Have fun whereever you go and let us know about your adventures.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Feb 5, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping





> cwishert - 2/3/2009  9:05 AM  Domingo check out rvparkreviews.com around Rock Port, Port Aransas, even as far as Corpus Christi.  These are about a 3 hour drive from San Antonio.  Port Lavaca has a state park with a small beach right on hwy 35.  Nice little area.  I have not camped there personally since it has been a state park but spent many a night there before it even had a campground, fishing on the causeway.  I have not been around Rock Port or further down the coast in a while so I cannot give you any accurate info in that area.  But I do know there are a lot of rv parks that claim to be great and on the beach.  Do your research though.  If you are into dry camping, you can camp straight on the beach at Magnolia beach.  I don't know how crowded it will be in March it depends on the weather.  We may go this weekend since the weather forecast says it will be 75+.





We love all those places. Our favorite is Rockport  . If you go to Port Lavaca there is a great RV Park called the Lighthouse that is right on the water and pier for fishing. Very nice.


----------



## cwishert (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

That is what I was referring to Lighthouse beach.  I think it is actually a state park but I'm not positive.  It is very clean and nice. The beach is just steps away.  There is a playground and a nature type area.  The fishing pier is lighted and very nice.  I have not been to stay there but have used the park a few times.  The spaces look big enough.  We usually just go on down to Magnolia beach which is about another 10 miles or so and camp on the beach.  Not as accomodating but it is free.  And we only live 50 miles away.  If we get a chance to stay somewhere more than one or two days, we may go and stay there.


----------



## cwishert (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

When I was a little kid, my family would spend countless hours there but there was no park.  The pier was just an old part of the old causeway and they did have bathrooms but they were not anything nice.  The fishing was very good most of the time and we had many fun times there.  The old causeway has burned several times that is why the pier is much shorter now than it was back then.  I think my dad has taken us kids almost any place there is to fish from Port Arthur all the way down to Kingsville.  He knows all the little hidden places and everything.  He doesn't get out much anymore though unforturnately.  He is a retired Marine and is 77 years old and he just can't seem to get up the energy anymore.  He has been paralysed from the waste down since he was 18 but being the Marine he is it did not stop him until a couple of years ago.  Hopefully we can get him out and about more now that we have the MH.  He may not be able to get in it but he can take his own vehicle to the beach and we can wheel him around. :approve:   Any way I have many fond memories of the Texas Gulf Coast area since we have lived almost everywhere around it.


----------



## Domingo (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

I thank you all. Sounds like we are going to have lot's of fun.  We will camp at Mustang Island  then work ourself back to Dallas a round about kind of way since we will try to spend a couple of nights  in Matagorda.  We will let you all know our adventures.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

Doming, do you need some route suggestions? If so, give me your major points of interest and etc.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

Hey Domingo, If thinking about Matagorda on the way back. Here is a couple of numbers to the LCRA Jetty RV park. 512-389-8900 and 979-863-7120. May be a good idea to call ahead for reservations. It may get pretty full around that time. Or go to www.matagordabay.com Top of on supplies in Bay City at the Walmart. Not much in Matagorda.


----------



## Domingo (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

Thanks Tex this is my plan.
Hey thanks everybody.  We will start from my home in Dallas Texas.  Drive to San Antonio spend two days then drive to Mustang Island spend several days then go to Matagorda.  Drive back home to Dallas.  I already have reservations at Mustang Island and San Antonio. I was going to play it by ear after that but I guess you guys are right.  I need to make reservations at Matagorda.  Thanks for the RV park suggestions.  I will definitely resupply at the walmart. I would not want to run out of milk or anything else.. My wife and I will be traveling with our three little ones and a small scruffy looking dog that we adopted last month.


----------



## Domingo (Feb 8, 2009)

Re: South Texas Camping

lets get grandpa back fishing carol and john.  I bet he would love to feels that salt air again.


----------

